# Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil



## Jonny212 (18. Januar 2014)

*Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*

Hallo,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich die K1000m in meinem Thinkpad W530 mittels Nvidiainspector übertaktet. Von 850Mhz Chip/900Mhz Speicher auf 950Mhz Chip/1000Mhz Speicher. Nun hab ich das in ein paar Spielen (GW2, CoH2) und im 3dMark11 getestet. Dort lief es nicht stabil, was dadurch bemerkbar machte, dass der Bildschirm nach kurzer Zeit schwarz wurde, sich das Spiel beendete und die Taktraten wieder auf den Standard-Takt zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann hab ich das ganze mal mit Furmark getestet und siehe da, es läuft stabil. 
Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Ich dachte, Furmark wäre zum testen der Stabilität da.

Grüße

Jonny


----------



## TheOnLY (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*



Jonny212 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Furmark wäre zum testen der Stabilität da.


 
Nein Furmark testet nicht die Stabilität, sondern ist nur ein Tool um eine möglicht große Auslastung der Karte und somit maximalen Stromverbrauch und maximale Abwärme zu erzeugen.

Spiele oder auch Benchmarks eigen sich da besser.


----------



## NerdFlanders (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*

Furmark ist heutzutage ein Relikt aus vergangenen Tagen.

Sobald eine aktuelle Grafikkarte Furmark entdeckt taktet sie aus selbstschutz herunter.

Sprich: Deine Grafikkarte wird beim zocken wesentlich wärmer + die Abwärme der CPU = Absturz


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*



Jonny212 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich die K1000m in meinem Thinkpad W530 mittels Nvidiainspector übertaktet. Von 850Mhz Chip/900Mhz Speicher auf 950Mhz Chip/1000Mhz Speicher. Nun hab ich das in ein paar Spielen (GW2, CoH2) und im 3dMark11 getestet. Dort lief es nicht stabil, was dadurch bemerkbar machte, dass der Bildschirm nach kurzer Zeit schwarz wurde, sich das Spiel beendete und die Taktraten wieder auf den Standard-Takt zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann hab ich das ganze mal mit Furmark getestet und siehe da, es läuft stabil.
> Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Ich dachte, Furmark wäre zum testen der Stabilität da.
> ...



Du hast nix falsch gemacht, deine Karte läuft mit den Taktraten einfach nicht stabil und somit musst du wohl auf OC verzichten, denn 20 oder 30Mhz mehr Takt merkt kein Mensch.


----------



## Jonny212 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Furmark ist heutzutage ein Relikt aus vergangenen Tagen.
> 
> Sobald eine aktuelle Grafikkarte Furmark entdeckt taktet sie aus selbstschutz herunter.
> 
> Sprich: Deine Grafikkarte wird beim zocken wesentlich wärmer + die Abwärme der CPU = Absturz


 
Laut GPU-Z Lief die Karte die ganze Zeit mit den von mir gesetzten Taktraten.


----------



## NerdFlanders (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*

Ok, dann ist es einfach die zusätzliche Abwärme der CPU, die beim zocken dazu kommt.

Aber hör auf SilentMan: Den Performance Unterschied würdest du nur in Benchmarks merken.


----------



## Jonny212 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*

Hmm, ok, dann erstmal danke für die Antworten. Ich hatte gehofft, vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Frame aus dem Thinkpad rauskitzeln zu können, da bei den Temperaturen noch mehr als genug Luft gewesen wäre. In letzter Zeit hat mich wieder die PC-Zockerei gepackt


----------



## Alex555 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*

Also bei GW2 ist sowieso die CPU der entscheidende Faktor. GW2 im Wvw bringt haut jede CPU aus den Latschen! 
Das Problem ist, dass das Thinkpad wegen der K1000m eher auf CAD ausgelegt ist, als auf Gaming. 
Könnte auch an der GPU Voltage liegen, aber bei Notebooks würde ich von OC (von gamer notebooks abgesehen) die Finger lassen. 
Bei nahezu allen Notebooks ist die gpu fest verlötet, übertaktest du einmal zu hoch, ist das notebook nutzlos. Alte Grafikkarte raus, neue rein ist da nicht  
Was anderes als Details reduzieren bleibt dir da nicht übrig


----------



## Jonny212 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*

Guten Morgen

Die CAD-Fähigkeiten waren auch der eigentliche Anschaffungsgrung des Thinkpad. Zu dem Zeitpunkt (Sommer 2012) war ich mit der PS3 aus Zockerstation mehr als zufrieden und hatte allerhöchstens überlegt, mir dann ne NextGen Konsole zuzulegen. Aber nun bin ich dann doch wieder zum PC aus Zockergerät zurück gekommen
Mir würde noch sowas hier einfallen: PE4H ( PCIe passive adapter ver2.4 )
Aber das scheint mir auch nur eine halbgare Lösung zu sein...

Grüße
Jonny


----------



## iTzZent (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graka übertaktet, Spiel stürzt ab, Furmark stabil*

eGPU ist keine halbgare Lösung. Sie funktioniert tadellos, wenn man ein passendes Notebook besitzt, was mit deinem T430 der Fall ist. Hier findest du alle Info´s, die du zu diesem Thema benötigst: Erfahrungsbericht [eGPU] externe Grafikkarte für das Notebook - ComputerBase Forum bzw hier mit einer aktuellen Zusammenfassung von *Ivxy*: Erfahrungsbericht [eGPU] externe Grafikkarte für das Notebook - Seite 63 - ComputerBase Forum

Der CB User *Ivxy* ist da schon genau der richtige Ansprechpartner, denn der weiss, wovon er redet. Er betreibt eine GTX770 an seinem Lenovo Thinkpad X220.


----------

